# Do you believe in aliens?



## GalladeGuy (Jun 29, 2016)

The universe is big, there's got to be something out there, right? There are over 100 billion planets in our galaxy alone, Earth can't be the only one with life. I'm interested to see people's thoughts on this. 

Please, no comments about what your religion says about this. It will just end up offending someone.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 29, 2016)

I don't _believe _but I consider it statistically likely.


----------



## Engert (Jun 29, 2016)

i believe that intelligent life exist but the Fermi Paradox is a strong theory which suggests that intelligent life cannot pass several important steps in evolution to become intelligent, thus it's why we can't detect intelligent life.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 29, 2016)

As Depravo said, i don't _believe _in ailiens, but i think there is more living creatures out there. why not?


----------



## lefthandsword (Jun 29, 2016)

There could be multiple civilisations exist in this universe but most if not all of them are not advanced enough to find each other.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 29, 2016)

Its possible that life exists on another planet somewhere, but they've certainly never come to earth or made contact with us, so their existence really doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things


----------



## nxwing (Jun 29, 2016)

I believe the reptilian creatures running the US Gov't are aliens

/s


----------



## Red9419 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes I do believe there aliens. Of course not the ayy lmao type(maybe?), but other types of humans like us. There are too many planets for just 1 to have life on it right?


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 29, 2016)

We are the aliens....


----------



## rasputin (Jun 29, 2016)

No aliens because space is fake, space is not what we've been told it is.

There's not one real picture of earth from 'space'.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jun 29, 2016)

rasputin said:


> No aliens because space is fake, space is not what we've been told it is.
> 
> There's not one real picture of earth from 'space'.


*cough*


----------



## Red9419 (Jun 29, 2016)

rasputin said:


> No aliens because space is fake, space is not what we've been told it is.
> 
> There's not one real picture of earth from 'space'.


Yes. The sun and moon are pretty fake. How did i not notice before.


----------



## sion_zaphod (Jun 29, 2016)

I don't believe in aliens but I believe aliens exist.  

As @Depravo says statistically it is more likely that there is other intelligent life in a universe so vast and still expanding (as far as we know).  

Hasn't anyone else read Hitch Hikers Guide.   
Quote the Guide
"Space is big. Really big. You just won’t believe how vastly hugely mindbogglingly big it is. I mean you may think it’s a long way down the road to the chemist’s, but that’s just peanuts to space. "


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 29, 2016)

Could there be? Perhaps. They could be as close as on Mars or even on Earth's moon, or as far as on the opposite side of the universe. I'd like to think there are, because it's a great big universe, and we're all really puny. We're just tiny little specks, about the size of Mickey Rooney........



Spoiler


----------



## Lacius (Jun 29, 2016)

As big as the universe is, I believe it is very likely that aliens exist, but I see no reason to think they have visited Earth. On a related note, a new paper suggests that, as a solution to the Fermi paradox, we should not expect to meet any aliens until _at least 1,500 years in the future_.


----------



## rasputin (Jun 29, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> *cough*



LOL you think you live on a painting stuck on a wall.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 29, 2016)

rasputin said:


> LOL you think you live on a painting stuck on a wall.


Let's not derail the thread with tinfoil hat stuff.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 29, 2016)

Microbial/bacterial life outside earth is extra terrestrial life.
Yes, That is highly likely to exist.
Thus "aliens" exist, we only need to find it.
Only a fool would believe we're alone in this universe.

As for actual intelligent life, it's possible.
Will we find them/contact them? possibly not.
Think about Star trek's prime directive.
Space faring beings can't interfere with the development of "primitive" species.
It could very well be that they are observing us at this very moment.

If, infact there's no such thing would be true and the opposite would be more likely, then extra terrestrial intelligent life would've already be on its way to harvest this planet.
One would travel... 600 lightyears (give or take a few) just to say hello.
We'd be nothing but resources to them.

As for actual war... (what many would believe)
Come on, think for once.
We pose no threat to them, they are highly technologically advanced.
All our "smart" weaponry runs on circuits, they could just blast one gigantic EMP at our planet and all our weapons (except the normal firearms) would be disabled.


TL;DR
Microbial "alien" life, yes, highly unlikely that it won't exist.
Intelligent "alien" life, yes, it might exist but we probably won't be interesting enough to them for actual contact.


----------



## samiam144 (Jun 29, 2016)

I believe intelligent life exists on other planets, but I don't believe they have ever visited Earth.


----------



## Ricken (Jun 29, 2016)

I believe in alien life, but not those green things that fit into cartoons.  I would die on the inside if the Milky Way was the only place that had any life


rasputin said:


> LOL you think you live on a painting stuck on a wall.


Where can anyone derive us living on a painting from that image
Plus if there aren't any real images then how do you know that's earth?


----------



## bitjacker (Jun 29, 2016)

I saw a light in the sky. It moved slow for a bit, moving upwards about 30 degrees (over a period of 5 seconds) then took off like a bat out of hell. it only took a split second until it was gone from sight. This happened near guam. nothing was ever seen on radar, but another watchman saw the same thing.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 29, 2016)

I watch Ancient Aliens and believe we are not alone in the universe but that is the extent of my opinion


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 29, 2016)

The question itself requires deconstructing and analysis because if extraterrestrial life were to exist, what would it look like? What criteria could we use to distinguish between alien life and other non-Earthly objects?

Going by basic biology a life form is defined as an organic consisting of cells and exhibiting all of the traits of movement, reproduction, sensitivity, nutrition, excretion, respiration, and growth. Which is, of course, a very Earth-centric definition, as it is based on labelling properties that local life forms share. What if we were to come across an entity that our social minds perceive as another living party, but that does not fulfil the above assessment?

On another note, speculations on alien life often incorporate a number of presumptions that have come about as a product of both imagination and science fiction (though these are one and the same. Arguably.) Letting all the green-bodied, black-eyed stuff aside, there is a general expectation that alien life takes on a biped form and/or has a relatable level of intelligence, a concept defined by the extents and constraints of our own cognition.

With that idea then it is fair to say that amongst some 8.7 million species on Earth, only one of them fulfil both, whereas a larger but still relatively tiny number from the primate order fulfil the first.

Do I think that life is evident only as far as our spaceships can take us? No, that is too self-centred a perspective and also shows a lack of understanding of the infinitesimal significance of Earth in the colossus that is the Universe. Probability dictates that, astronomical distances considered, as well as modern understandings of science (natural selection, evolution, etc.), the chances of Earth being the only bearer of life is so improbable it hardly warrants consideration.

That said, whatever is out there could very well be space bacteria, or algae, or something equally unexciting. It could also be a moving rock-like structure. Hell if I know. It is a useless exercise to try and project preconceived notions onto what other-wordly creatures look like, since this is not only unfruitful, but probably a bit disappointing too.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 29, 2016)

Lucifer666 said:


> Going by basic biology a life form is defined as an organic consisting of cells and exhibiting traits of movement, reproduction, sensitivity, nutrition, excretion, respiration, and growth.


As per your point, this is a very Earth-centric definition of life.

Your use of the word _organic_ traditionally refers to carbon-based molecules, but we know that life could possibly exist using elements other than carbon.
The requirement for cells is very Earth-centric and not necessarily true of alien life; in addition, if you count viruses as life, they are not made up of cells.
The old definition of life that includes growth, reproduction, consumption, etc. is hit or miss and could potentially include things such as fire that are not alive. The widely accepted definition of life among biologists these days is _that which is capable of undergoing Darwinian evolution_.
Finally, none of what we're talking about includes what we conventionally refer to as _inorganic life_. It could be that the first alien life we discover is so advanced that it's a technological artificial intelligence. Does that mean it's not alive?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 29, 2016)

I voted no because there's no actual proof of alien existance.


I'll believe if there's solid proof.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 30, 2016)

Lacius said:


> As per your point, this is a very Earth-centric definition of life.
> 
> Your use of the word _organic_ traditionally refers to carbon-based molecules, but we know that life could possibly exist using elements other than carbon.
> The requirement for cells is very Earth-centric and not necessarily true of alien life; in addition, if you count viruses as life, they are not made up of cells.
> ...



I was indeed referring to carbon-based molecules there, and did not know that non carbon-based biochemicals exist. Thanks for sharing. If I'm understanding this correctly then we are yet to see a species composed entirely in this way but it's useful to know the possibility exists.
I'm glad you brought up viruses; I have always considered them to be in the 'grey area' between the categories of living and dead. There's also the fact that they are not independently self-replicating/reproducing (brings into question the strength of that definition if they are 'alive'. More under #3.) Definitely challenges the approach we should take to identifying life.
Your example of fire seems more metaphorical when you apply ideas like 'consumption' or 'reproduction', but I'm certain 'nutrition' doesn't work in any sense of the word. That's the extent of my knowledge of biology though (sat my GCSE in 2014), which is practically nil, and I like your modern definition better.
That's absolutely true, and that's the very question I was trying to beg with my post. The first 2 sentences were me reflecting upon that concept.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 30, 2016)

Lucifer666 said:


> I was indeed referring to carbon-based molecules there, and did not know that non carbon-based biochemicals exist. Thanks for sharing. If I'm understanding this correctly then we are yet to see a species composed entirely in this way but it's useful to know the possibility exists.
> I'm glad you brought up viruses; I have always considered them to be in the 'grey area' between the categories of living and dead. There's also the fact that they are not independently self-replicating/reproducing (brings into question the strength of that definition if they are 'alive'. More under #3.) Definitely challenges the approach we should take to identifying life.
> Your example of fire seems more metaphorical when you apply ideas like 'consumption' or 'reproduction', but I'm certain 'nutrition' doesn't work in any sense of the word. That's the extent of my knowledge of biology though (sat my GCSE in 2014), which is practically nil, and I like your modern definition better.
> That's absolutely true, and that's the very question I was trying to beg with my post. The first 2 sentences were me reflecting upon that concept.


If one looks at a periodic table of elements, anything in the same column as carbon has enough free electrons to maximally _enjoy_ bonding with other elements. Anything in this column could conceivably be the backbone of organic molecules on an alien world, with silicon and germanium as likely candidates. Carbon is probably the most likely because it's the most abundant element in this column, however.

Not entirely off topic, but it's a little Earth-centric to think life requires water as a solvent, as well. Alternative solvents for alien life include ammonia and methane, among others. Given this fact, places we thought might be too cold for life as we know it might actually allow for methane-based life, for example, to thrive. Saturn's moon Titan is far too cold on the surface for life as we know it, but it has seas of liquid methane not too dissimilar from seas of water.

The point is that we can't make too many assumptions about what alien life would be like.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2016)

I find it harder to believe there isn't life out there. We exist, therefore I find it completely impossible for more life to be out there.


----------



## mudassirul (Jun 30, 2016)

I believe that life may exist outside earth but they would be too far and wide to ever reach or for them to reach us. There's no such thing as wormholes or teleporting so any living thing travelling on a spaceship would be long dead and frozen in the depths of space before coming into contact with us!


----------



## Lacius (Jun 30, 2016)

mudassirul said:


> There's no such thing as wormholes or teleporting so any living thing travelling on a spaceship would be long dead and frozen in the depths of space before coming into contact with us!


Well, wormholes and other hypothetical faster-than-light travel methods could be possible for humans someday. Modern understandings of physics allow for these things if certain assumptions are made about the universe. We don't know what the future holds.

As for slower-than-light travel methods, things like stasis and time dilation could potentially allow living beings to arrive safely in another star system.


----------



## mudassirul (Jun 30, 2016)

Lacius said:


> Well, wormholes and other hypothetical faster-than-light travel methods could be possible for humans someday. Modern understandings of physics allow for these things if certain assumptions are made about the universe. We don't know what the future holds.
> 
> As for slower-than-light travel methods, things like stasis and time dilation could potentially allow living beings to arrive safely in another star system.



I'm not sure if I believe that wormholes would work given that they haven't been proved and that they don't last long enough. And for travelling near light speed,  there are debris flying around in space and I can't imagine anything but being utterly obliterated by them flying at such speeds!


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 30, 2016)

I believe in people from other countries, yes.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 30, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I voted no because there's no actual proof of alien existance.
> 
> 
> I'll believe if there's solid proof.


i think it's very arrogant to think that we are the only other life forms out there who are thinking about this stuff


----------



## Youkai (Jun 30, 2016)

Ever heard of a Man called Erich von Däniken ?
He might have said a lot of bullshit bit still some of the things he says sounds really plausible and he hardly ever says "there are Aliens" but usually says "It is hard to believe humans could have done this without any help" even though this is participially the same there is still a difference ^^V

Even though I was never really interested in this stuff I loved to watch his movies showing interesting things around the world.

You guys should watch some of his Videos that are in English language, if I remember correct there are some.

/// found some


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 30, 2016)

i'm sure there has been, is or will be alien life out there somewhere. but i don't believe they've visited earth.


----------



## ned (Jun 30, 2016)

My grandad flew b52s during the war, one on one engine whilst dragging the pilot out of his seat because he'd just been shot to shit, he said it'd neigh-on impossible to leave our own atmosphere and re-enter without burning up and that we didn't have technological knowledge to do it, he also said goverments are developing stuff that we won't see in the piblic eye for another 50 years.


----------



## Youkai (Jun 30, 2016)

ned said:


> My grandad flew b52s during the war, one on one engine whilst dragging the pilot out of his seat because he'd just been shot to shit, he said it'd neigh-on impossible to leave our own atmosphere and re-enter without burning up and that we didn't have technological knowledge to do it, he also said goverments are developing stuff that we won't see in the piblic eye for another 50 years.



Not only the Government 

I have been at Microsoft yesterday and they showed us some stuff that is in development (they only showed as a video) and the guy showing us this was telling us how amazing the prototypes already are as he have seen them in real life but than again he said it might take another 10 years or more for some of these things to get released to the public and lots of those things will never be available to normal consumers like us but only for big companies.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 30, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I voted no because there's no actual proof of alien existance.
> 
> 
> I'll believe if there's solid proof.


It's not a question of if there will be proof but when there will be proof.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 30, 2016)

I believe it to be highly unlikely that only this planet has life.


----------



## Temarile (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm sure we are not alone in the universe. Yes, we've not made contact. But that doesn't mean it's not possible for there to be life out there. For all we know, we're being studied right now. We're just not technologically advanced enough. Yet.


----------



## mashers (Jun 30, 2016)

The universe is massive. It's completely ridiculous to assume that there is no life other than on Earth. It's just so far away that we can't observe it or communicate with it. Somewhere out there, other intelligent life-forms are having the exact same conversation. But it's us that some of them don't believe in.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 30, 2016)

maybe they are already between us? Man, are u alien?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 30, 2016)

It depends on what you mean by the question. If you mean, have aliens visited us, then probably not.
But with how infinitely big the universe is I doubt we are the only intelligent beings in it. That would be a huge waste of space if so.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jun 30, 2016)

Do you guys like the new poll? :3


----------



## Youkai (Jun 30, 2016)

Well depending on what Aliens are in your opinion we probably have them here already ...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allan_Hills_84001

They found bacteria in some asteroids even though they are not 100% sure if these are from outer space or formed after they crashed on earth as far as I understand.
So this actually IS Alien life or better was ^^V


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 30, 2016)

I do believe in aliens. I could imagine the universe being full of extremophile life forms. About intelligent life.. Hard to imagine but I'd rather say yes than no


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 30, 2016)

It is indeed possible. It is so possible that it is kind of hard not to believe. There is no way we are the only life intelligent forms in the universe/multiverse


----------



## Lacius (Jun 30, 2016)

mudassirul said:


> I'm not sure if I believe that wormholes would work given that they haven't been proved and that they don't last long enough. And for travelling near light speed,  there are debris flying around in space and I can't imagine anything but being utterly obliterated by them flying at such speeds!


Our current understanding of physics does allow for long-lasting wormholes and other faster-than-light travel methods to possibly exist, but you're right that they might be impossible. We just don't know for sure.

As for debris, space is relatively empty, especially when traveling between star systems. Large debris should be fairly easy to avoid, and we already have protection methods for small debris that diffuse impact particles across large areas. You're right to bring up debris as a concern, however.



GalladeGuy said:


> Do you guys like the new poll? :3


Your new poll implies that those of us who voted _yes_ think aliens have interacted with humans in the distant past.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes, I believe in myself


----------



## mudassirul (Jun 30, 2016)

Lacius said:


> Our current understanding of physics does allow for long-lasting wormholes and other faster-than-light travel methods to possibly exist, but you're right that they might be impossible. We just don't know for sure.
> 
> As for debris, space is relatively empty, especially when traveling between star systems. Large debris should be fairly easy to avoid, and we already have protection methods for small debris that diffuse impact particles across large areas. You're right to bring up debris as a concern, however.


No material on earth gonna instantly diffuse impact of debris at such phenomenal speeds, and as for large debris, you aint dodging shit at those speeds.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 30, 2016)

mudassirul said:


> No material on earth gonna instantly diffuse impact of debris at such phenomenal speeds, and as for large debris, you aint dodging shit at those speeds.


First, dodging large debris in the space between star systems is analogous to dodging a single volleyball named Wilson I tossed into the ocean. Space is a very big place, and the amount of large debris relative to space is small. Statistically speaking, we might not need to dodge anything.

Second, if we take an estimate of how fast we can go without worrying too much about microparticles (about 10-50% the speed of light, depending on whom one asks), we can still travel to other star systems well within a lifetime, not even including stasis and time dilation. In addition, we don't know what future technology will bring us regarding protection against microparticles. For all we know, we might have some sort of magnetic energy field that deflects microparticles while we travel at speeds near the speed of light. It's actually not that implausible.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jun 30, 2016)

yes there has even been proof of so called alliens exist, or it must've already been proven hoax... you'll need a good microscope to even see them... they came back death, but one of our space trips brought some 1 cells back to earth we didn't know to exist... i don't think you should be scared for those alliens though... they can't travel through space, and 1 cell can't have that much of a brain...


----------



## TVL (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes, I believe. I don't think they've visited earth (to rape some cows) though.


----------



## Harumyne (Jun 30, 2016)

Yeah, probably very likely that earth isn't the smartest planet in the universe, I believe we don't need technology to communicate with extraterrestrial beings, just certain substances and using your other senses.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jun 30, 2016)

Do these count?


Spoiler


----------



## ThePanchamBros (Jul 1, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> The universe is big, there's got to be something out there, right? There are over 100 billion planets in our galaxy alone, Earth can't be the only one with life. I'm interested to see people's thoughts on this.
> 
> Please, no comments about what your religion says about this. It will just end up offending someone.


----------



## Originality (Jul 1, 2016)

Two possibilities exist.

Either there is intelligent life somewhere in the universe.
Or there is not.

Both possibilities are equally terrifying.
~Isaac Asimov (half remembered from XCOM).


----------



## ned (Jul 1, 2016)

Youkai said:


> Not only the Government
> 
> I have been at Microsoft yesterday and they showed us some stuff that is in development (they only showed as a video) and the guy showing us this was telling us how amazing the prototypes already are as he have seen them in real life but than again he said it might take another 10 years or more for some of these things to get released to the public and lots of those things will never be available to normal consumers like us but only for big companies.



I wouldn't be suprised if their aren't already human clones walking around, my sister actually works growing body parts, creepy if you ask me.


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 2, 2016)

It was confirmed already that Saturn (or was it Neptune?) has plant life so definitely yes.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jul 2, 2016)

unexplained/uneidentified means just that: not identified/unexplained objects could be secret project or just unknown to us for it's not that much happeing... doesn't mean allien... light and objects seen by your eyes could be just a refection even in 3d this would also explain how it moves faster than normal objects... our sensors hands, foots, eyes and ears are not that preciese... our brain could give fals info as being legit just like a hacked console can see a pirated game as original.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jul 2, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> It was confirmed already that Saturn (or was it Neptune?) has plant life so definitely yes.


How could either of them have life? Saturn is a gas giant and Neptune has an average temperature of -330° Fahrenheit.


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 2, 2016)

Aren't we all Aliens?
So Yes, i believe in Aliens (i bet my 3 cat are, the way they look at me and act, it's creepy, i bet at night there sending messages to Cat Planet!)


----------



## regnad (Jul 2, 2016)

In Peter Ward's book Rare Earth, he argues pretty convincingly that the universe may well be teeming with life similar to our bacteria, but anything more complex is probablyvanishingly rare.

He works his way through a long list of events or circumstances that were necessary for complex life to arise, many of them happening only once in the billions of years of life on earth -- the fusion of an archaea and bacteria to make a proto eukaryote for example.

Highly recommended book!


----------



## ChaosRipple (Jul 2, 2016)

I believe in aliens because there is no way we are the only life in the universe. But whether they are more intelligent, more advanced technological wise, is another question. If they happen to be more intelligent and more advanced, we probably wouldn't be able to detect them with our current technology because I'm sure they can hide from our sensors. Also, they wouldn't even bother us as we would be no threat to their existence and there are plenty of other planets to inhabit.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 2, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> It was confirmed already that Saturn (or was it Neptune?) has plant life so definitely yes.


As far as I'm aware, this isn't true. Source?


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 2, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> How could either of them have life? Saturn is a gas giant and Neptune has an average temperature of -330° Fahrenheit.





Lacius said:


> As far as I'm aware, this isn't true. Source?


I can't seem to find the source anymore but I did find things that jarred my memory.
It was probably Titan, Saturn's moon.
I'll try to explain what I remember:
There was a probe. They sent it just outside of the planet to start scanning for life.
They detected stuff.
HOWEVER, the last thing I remember is that it said they'd need to be on the surface to confirm or deny these claims.
Also, if you've played Dead Space 2...remember that it was on Titan Station. So this makes me wonder if that game is predicting the future just like The Simpsons did...
If so, holy fuck we're probably going to die.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 2, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> I can't seem to find the source anymore but I did find things that jarred my memory.
> It was probably Titan, Saturn's moon.
> I'll try to explain what I remember:
> There was a probe. They sent it just outside of the planet to start scanning for life.
> ...


I think you're referring to data from Titan that could have been the result of methane-producing microorganisms, but the data could also be the result of natural processes. There's no way to know without further study. Regardless, there aren't plants on Saturn nor Titan.

As I discussed earlier in the thread, there are oceans of liquid methane on Titan that could act as a solvent for life the same way water works as a solvent for life here on Earth, potentially lowering the threshold for what temperatures are needed for life.



Lacius said:


> If one looks at a periodic table of elements, anything in the same column as carbon has enough free electrons to maximally _enjoy_ bonding with other elements. Anything in this column could conceivably be the backbone of organic molecules on an alien world, with silicon and germanium as likely candidates. Carbon is probably the most likely because it's the most abundant element in this column, however.
> 
> Not entirely off topic, but it's a little Earth-centric to think life requires water as a solvent, as well. Alternative solvents for alien life include ammonia and methane, among others. Given this fact, places we thought might be too cold for life as we know it might actually allow for methane-based life, for example, to thrive. Saturn's moon Titan is far too cold on the surface for life as we know it, but it has seas of liquid methane not too dissimilar from seas of water.
> 
> The point is that we can't make too many assumptions about what alien life would be like.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 2, 2016)

It's possible. The world is a vast place.


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 2, 2016)

Also, I'm just gonna put this out here:
Near-lightspeed travel is already possible.
I've seen the ship in person.


----------



## Selim873 (Jul 2, 2016)

There's no reason there shouldn't be any, but it's not likely that we'll all be able to communicate at least before Earth ends, and we'll be extinct WAY before then, even if a life form more intelligent than we can fathom becomes existent here on Earth.  It's also possible that we may be the earliest planet in the entire universe to even have life.  Though evolution is only making us smarter, I wouldn't be shocked if we colonized Mars once the sun gets big enough.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 2, 2016)

Temarile said:


> I'm sure we are not alone in the universe. Yes, we've not made contact. But that doesn't mean it's not possible for there to be life out there. For all we know, we're being studied right now. We're just not technologically advanced enough. Yet.


That, I'm not sure I agree. While I'm sure there is life outside of the Earth, I find it unlikely for them to be that advanced. Then again, I might be very, very wrong.


----------



## tbb043 (Jul 2, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Earth can't be the only one with life.



Why not? Somewhere would have to be the first place to ever have life, why couldn't that place just happen to be Earth?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 2, 2016)

Two words: Absolutely no.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 2, 2016)

tbb043 said:


> Why not? Somewhere would have to be the first place to ever have life, why couldn't that place just happen to be Earth?


Considering the size and age of the universe, it's unlikely Earth is the only planet with life. We're also finding out that Earth-like planets (in terms of size, composition, temperature, etc.) are more common than we thought. The Milky Way galaxy probably has around 40 billion Earth-like planets alone. That's 1 quadrillion Earth-like planets in the observable universe.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 2, 2016)

Ofc have you guys not met Peter yet? The temp's members are great translators... But what is "NO COFFEI!"??? We will never know, it must be something!

On a serious note to sum it up the universe is as huge as peter's lack of spelling and common sense, so yes I believe Peter comes from another race!


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 2, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> How could either of them have life? Saturn is a gas giant and Neptune has an average temperature of -330° Fahrenheit.


Isn't Neptune a gas giant as well?


azoreseuropa said:


> Two words: Absolutely no.



Why not?


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jul 2, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> Isn't Neptune a gas giant as well?


It's an ice giant. Unlike gas giants like Saturn and Jupiter, ice giants, the two in our solar system being Uranus and Neptune, have a surface and are made up mostly of ice.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 2, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> It's an ice giant. Unlike gas giants like Saturn and Jupiter, ice giants (The two in our solar system being Uranus and Neptune.) have a surface and are made up mostly of ice.


Hum, I was under the impression it was also made of Gas. Oh well, learning new stuff every day. Fuck my old books, their info is freaking outdated


----------



## naughty_cat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 2, 2016)

ayy lmao


----------



## mashers (Jul 3, 2016)

Everybody who enjoys science fiction and has an interest in interstellar travel and extra-terrestrial life should read Existence by David Brin. It is absolutely amazing.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 3, 2016)

mashers said:


> Everybody who enjoys science fiction and has an interest in interstellar travel and extra-terrestrial life should read Existence by David Brin. It is absolutely amazing.


Ever since Interstellar appeared, I cant help but cringe at the word interstellar.


----------



## mashers (Jul 3, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> Ever since Interstellar appeared, I cant help but cringe at the word interstellar.


The book I mentioned is much more realistic than that film. And it is 100% Matthew McConaughey free!


----------



## InsaneNutter (Jul 3, 2016)

I'd be very surprised if life of didn't exist else where, will we find it in the lifetime of anyone alive today? probably not.

Although by our standards we are pretty advanced, in the grand scheme of things we're also very primitive.

If you think of how much technology has advanced in our lifetime, our parents lifetime and our grandparents lifetime, now think how things are going to be in 50 years time, 100 years time, 200 years time or even 500 years time. By our standards we're doing pretty well, however we're cavemen now in comparison to the technology humans are going to have in the near future.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 3, 2016)

InsaneNutter said:


> we're cavemen now in comparison to the technology humans are going to have in the near future.


 It is true that technology has advanced very much since the early days (not enough for hover cars or hover boards) but at the same time, time's gone backwards due to all the Political Correctness, double-standards and religions (believe in a god that none of them have ever seen to say it exists). James Rolfe (AVGN) a while back shared his opinion about the new _Ghostbusters_ 2016 trainwreck of a film and the SJWs/Feminists showed their true colours as to how disgusting they are but in the end, James is the one who won the battle. Free publicity for him and his channel, plus, new subscribers.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 3, 2016)

I believe that aliens exist out there. Some being intelligent and some very basic (like microorganisms and what not). I've seen all sorts of unexplainable things in the sky over the years (ever since I was a kid) and in some cases, I wasn't the only witness, but others saw the exact same thing as me at the same time. Weird lights in the sky moving in strange patterns that defy everything we understand about physics. I'm sure some sightings in general are chalked up to experimental military aircraft and what not, but not all of it. I mean heck people were reporting stealth bomber sightings when the US military was experimenting with them before they were actually put to use. People had no idea that a plane could be so quiet and falsely assumed it was of extra terrestrial origin, but I digress.

Some of what I and others close to me have witness just doesn't make any sense (from what humans understand), lights disappearing and reappearing all over the sky as if they were "jumping" from spot to spot without flying to each location. What may appear to be airplanes at first until they get closer than suddenly go in the polar opposite direction (planes don't just do that, I mean fighter jets can but only after some really dangerous maneuvering, the craft I'm referring to, doesn't do anytime of maneuvering, it just simple reverses direction).

I believe at least some sightings are extra terrestrial that myself and others around the world have witnessed over the years. They're likely from civilizations that are well beyond our level of evolution and advancement, I mean how else would they be capable of intergalactic space travel lol? Some of it is probably just more experimental military aircraft while others are just plain old hoaxes, people just trying  to get their 15 seconds of fame. 

No matter what you believe though, statistically speaking, is almost impossible for us to be the only planet with life on it. Whether or not there is any other intelligent life out there is debatable, but there's gotta be something, whether its microorganisms or some other primitive species, or a civilization that's far more advanced then we are....


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 3, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> Why not?



Well... 

Here's why aliens don't exist:

World's most powerful telescopes, we don't see anything.

Fermi's Paradox (Where is everyone?)

If Aliens visited 150 million years ago and found dinosaurs, they would have left an obelisk or some other marker, or left something in our orbit. 

We are alone. Accept this fact based on the evidence. 

In the 3 billion years that this planet has supported life, some civilization should have passed through and left something (even accidentally), yet we have nothing.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2016)

The aliens probably faked the moon landing.


----------



## VirusX2 (Jul 3, 2016)

There is Infinite possibilities that Aliens exists. We Humans are Aliens. When comparing to all the Animals and Other Living things we're Different. More Over We don't know anything about what lies far away from our planet and  beyond Pluto. I still believe that just like us they are also seeking us. Soon we will meet. I have many theories of my own, but no one hears.  Let it be.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 3, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> Well...
> 
> Here's why aliens don't exist:
> 
> ...


Hum, why would we be able to see them with telescopes? What about what lies beyond the observable universe?

Also, Fermi's paradox is... debatable.



Finally, there is a single sentence I absolute can't agree or even understand on your post - "Accept this fact". It's not a fact. It's a possibility. You can't prove extraterrestrial life doesn't exist. It's not a "fact" per se.

Moreover, we are not important. We're meaningless to the Universe. there's absolutely no "fact" that dictates that we (living beings) only exist here.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It is true that technology has advanced very much since the early days (not enough for hover cars or hover boards) but at the same time, time's gone backwards due to all the Political Correctness, double-standards and religions (believe in a god that none of them have ever seen to say it exists). James Rolfe (AVGN) a while back shared his opinion about the new _Ghostbusters_ 2016 trainwreck of a film and the SJWs/Feminists showed their true colours as to how disgusting they are but in the end, James is the one who won the battle. Free publicity for him and his channel, plus, new subscribers.





it's quite interesting to see how this topic and the "Do you believe in God" topic relate. It's... food for thought.


----------



## jutubijs (Jul 3, 2016)

For people with brain, prepare to wake up, others, just burn.



and



and


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 3, 2016)

jutubijs said:


> For people with brain, prepare to wake up, others, just burn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I only watched part of the last video, but someone needs to go read about physics. I don't see the "foolishness" and "absurd" he talks about.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jul 3, 2016)

jutubijs said:


> For people with brain, prepare to wake up, others, just burn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I made this thread so the normal people could discuss the existence of aliens, not so the tin foil hat wearers can start blabbering about how the Earth is flat and the moon landing was staged.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 3, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> I made this thread so the normal people could discuss the existence of aliens, not so the tin foil hat wearers can start blabbering about how the Earth is flat and the moon landing was staged.


Watching that video.... He speaks like a priest, and the comment section looks like fanatic religious followers.

The last one.


WhatthefuckdidIwatch


----------



## Aurora Wright (Jul 3, 2016)

I believe it's very, very likely that life exists or has existed (in some way) somewhere else in the universe.
I don't believe that it's as we imagine it in science fiction, or that they contacted us though.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jul 3, 2016)

Yes, and I hope they'd come rescue me from this planet~


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 3, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> Hum, why would we be able to see them with telescopes? What about what lies beyond the observable universe?
> 
> Also, Fermi's paradox is... debatable.
> 
> ...



Believe whatever you want to believe. I don't believe in aliens, period. Do you believe in God ? 81% of the population of Portugal is Catholic. Are you ?


----------



## mashers (Jul 3, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> World's most powerful telescopes, we don't see anything.


Clearly they're not powerful enough.



azoreseuropa said:


> Fermi's Paradox (Where is everyone?)


Perhaps at the same developmental stage as us, thus equally unable to travel or communicate across the vast distance of space? Or communicating in a way which we cannot detect?



azoreseuropa said:


> If Aliens visited 150 million years ago and found dinosaurs, they would have left an obelisk or some other marker, or left something in our orbit.


Why?



azoreseuropa said:


> We are alone. Accept this fact based on the evidence.


There is insufficient evidence to state this as a fact.



azoreseuropa said:


> In the 3 billion years that this planet has supported life, some civilization should have passed through and left something (even accidentally), yet we have nothing.


That doesn't mean it's not there.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 3, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> Believe whatever you want to believe. I don't believe in aliens, period. Do you believe in God ? 81% of the population of Portugal is Catholic. Are you ?


I am not. Again, I'm not saying it's wrong to believe aliens do not exist. I'm saying it is wrong to state as a fact that aliens don't exist. I don't say God exists either. But I can't say it doesn't exist either. "God exists", "God doesn't exist", "Catholicism is the one true path", "Aliens exist", "Aliens don't exist"; they're worthless, they're not backed up by facts. One can't state "Aliens don't exist.". At most, one can state "I don't believe aliens exist."


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jul 3, 2016)

I think there's something that everyone needs to realize. The chance of aliens having existed at some point in time? Extremely high. The chance that aliens exist right now? Astronomically low. There is one simple reason for this. The universe is 13.77 billion years old, yet humans (homo sapiens) have only existed for around 200,000 years. That's one 68,850th of the of the age of the universe. If we were to say that the average life span of an intelligent species is 200,000 years, the chance of two existing at the same time is infinitesimal. Of course, none of this logic works if the universe is in fact infinite, in which case there are an infinite number of intelligent alien species alive right now.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 3, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> I think there's something that everyone needs to realize. The chance of aliens having existed at some point in time? Extremely high. The chance that aliens exist right now? Astronomically low. There is one simple reason for this. The universe is 13.77 billion years old, yet humans (homo sapiens) have only existed for around 200,000 years. That's one 68,850th of the of the age of the universe. If we were to say that the average life span of an intelligent species is 200,000 years, the chance of two existing at the same time is infinitesimal. Of course, none of this logic works if the universe is in fact infinite, in which case there are an infinite number of intelligent alien species alive right now.


This is also true. Though there very well might be life out there, the chance of it being alive NOW may be low.

It's the first time I hear someone say that. It's quite reasonable.

Thanks for adding that.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 3, 2016)

Well, I'm just going to throw this out there; Why is it impossible for people to believe aliens can exist? The world is a vast universe which humans can't even imagine of stepping out of Earth and exploring the outer space so really, this is more plausible than a god existing. Sure, someone or something created the world but whom or what made it? It's unknown.

Religions are kinda like sports' fans and Beliebers -- Lots of loyal followers that believe that to be the truth and perhaps even do things they hear according to the voices in their heads by "God".

Anyway, NASA probably knows something but they're not saying a word about it to the public.


----------



## Haider Raza (Jul 3, 2016)

Nope just a myth created by dorks. 

-Snip-


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 3, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Well, I'm just going to throw this out there; Why is it impossible for people to believe aliens can exist? The world is a vast universe which humans can't even imagine of stepping out of Earth and exploring the outer space so really, this is more plausible than a god existing. Sure, someone or something created the world but whom or what made it? It's unknown.
> 
> Religions are kinda like sports' fans and Beliebers -- Lots of loyal followers that believe that to be the truth and perhaps even do things they hear according to the voices in their heads by "God".
> 
> Anyway, NASA probably knows something but they're not saying a word about it to the public.


I won't say NASA probably know something, but I kind of agree with the rest.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 3, 2016)

There must be aliens. No other explanation for how my ex girlfriend got so fucking ugly since we broke up. Abducted and mutilated by aliens. It explains everything.

But seriously, yeah, there's aliens.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 3, 2016)

Blaze163 said:


> There must be aliens. No other explanation for how my ex girlfriend got so fucking ugly since we broke up. Abducted and mutilated by aliens. It explains everything.


ouch


----------



## TheKawaiiPug (Jul 4, 2016)

There must be at least a few simple organisms living on other planets, we probably will never know and it's not the best idea to pry into whatever their business is.
(I'd like to know if more than Earth had something like the Internet, though.)

Anyway - science isn't my thing, so don't take me as any worthy voice.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 4, 2016)

In a galaxy far-far away other intelligent life forms are talking about this exact same topic. In a parallel dimension, a parallel ¶metABG. So there ARE aliens, there HAVE to be alienz... well, probably.
EDIT: They're watching History Channel. I know because I can see 'em on the other side of the TV.


----------



## Sliter (Jul 4, 2016)

I do not believe, they lie so much


----------



## naughty_cat (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Jack Daniels (Jul 5, 2016)

Mohamed Magdy Mogawer said:


>


latest study killed about 90% of the calculation... as far as i know nasa has only found 5 still possible planets... but thats just the known to nasa database... there are a lot of planets not known yet, but most planets they though habitable earthlike are a too large so gravety is a problem, are too hot so you can't drink the water, have no athmosphere... yes it's possible that there are aliens, just there is no proof of intelligence yet... as far as for me since the first planet habitable is 50.000 light years from here... i really couldn't care less about the aliens there.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2016)

Oh,_ believe me_, I believe in aliens.

Sometimes I'm scared to go to sleep at night, knowing that I might turn around and see aliens suddenly in my room, ready to abduct me, take me to their spaceship, and perform weird tests.

It's kind of a small fear I have.


----------



## Feeling it! (Jul 31, 2016)

Aliens are a cover up story for when people get interrogated and drugged to forget.
Just something to make everyone that speaks out of lined a "psycho"


----------



## Finn_ (Aug 11, 2016)

just saw the "do you believe in god" thread and now this. Thats enough off-topic chat for one day.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 11, 2016)

If aliens do exist, then they likely don't want us to know about them because they know enough about our civilization, and feel we aren't worth communicating with.


----------



## darkangel5000 (Aug 11, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> I think there's something that everyone needs to realize. The chance of aliens having existed at some point in time? Extremely high. The chance that aliens exist right now? Astronomically low. There is one simple reason for this. The universe is 13.77 billion years old, yet humans (homo sapiens) have only existed for around 200,000 years. That's one 68,850th of the of the age of the universe. If we were to say that the average life span of an intelligent species is 200,000 years, the chance of two existing at the same time is infinitesimal. Of course, none of this logic works if the universe is in fact infinite, in which case there are an infinite number of intelligent alien species alive right now.


Yet you're underestimating the fact, that life itself has been around on earth literally for ages. Like 1 Billion to 500 Million years or something. Although we're talking about real simple stuff like single-cell organisms - that should indeed count as an alien, although not the intelligent, human-abducting form that is 2spooky4humanity.

And that, in turn, should make the chance of alien-life existing outside our planet 1:10-1:20. (Substracted 4 bn. ys. because of the cooldown of the earth, which was the very first thing that made life even possible.)


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Aug 11, 2016)

You can't say aliens don't exist, because you haven't been to each and every planet in the universe to check for yourself.  But you can't say aliens do exist, because you've never seen one.  On a different note, for the sake of argument, imagine aliens do exist.  So, in this hypothetical world, aliens exist, and they themselves debate whether or not life exists outside of their planet.  Well, life exists here, obviously, but how are they to know that?  So they come to the conclusion aliens (read: humans) don't exist.  That's quite narrow-minded, no?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 11, 2016)

darkangel5000 said:


> Yet you're underestimating the fact, that life itself has been around on earth literally for ages. Like 1 Billion to 500 Million years or something. Although we're talking about real simple stuff like single-cell organisms - that should indeed count as an alien, although not the intelligent, human-abducting form that is 2spooky4humanity.
> 
> And that, in turn, should make the chance of alien-life existing outside our planet 1:10-1:20. (Substracted 4 bn. ys. because of the cooldown of the earth, which was the very first thing that made life even possible.)


Ewwwww American billion


10^12 ftw

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 11, 2016)

To bad they cant come to America


----------



## darkangel5000 (Aug 11, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> To bad they cant come to America


Believe me: They wouldn't want to, even if they could.


----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 11, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> View attachment 58732
> 
> 
> To bad they cant come to America


Next episode of doctor who is probably going to be about that........


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> If aliens do exist, then they likely don't want us to know about them because they know enough about our civilization, and feel we aren't worth communicating with.



Why would one always assume that aliens know more than we do?

For all we know, they could be just as clueless as we are.


----------



## SapphireDaisy (Aug 20, 2016)

I think that it could be possible that intelligent life exists on other planets


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 21, 2016)

SapphireDaisy said:


> I think that it could be possible that intelligent life exists on other planets



Well, that would be a given.  I believe that life is extremely rare, but due to how large the universe is, we can't be the only ones.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 21, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Well, that would be a given.  I believe that life is extremely rare, but due to how large the universe is, we can't be the only ones.



In an infinite system, there's infinite chances for life. In a finite system expanding to infinity, it has or will happen, or will happen infinitely based on how you define time in a finite universe expanding to infinity.


----------



## Alex Mercer (Aug 21, 2016)

I don't. But I do in games


----------

